# Mavs pgs finally showing up (devin harris is showing flashes of why he was the fifth.



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

pick finally



devin harris looked good again


10 points 5 boards 7 dimes 3 steals and 2 blocks after having


16 pts, 10-13 ft, 6 asts, 5 rebs, 5 stls, 2 blks against the bucks last game 





terry with 17 points 6 dimes and 2 steals
he is coming alive too he had 

17 points six dimes and 2 steals against the bucks last game


dickau had 14 points against the bucks. Mavs pgs are getting it together

finally a preaseason win. 112 to 74 over the knicks tonight (who have scored like 150 in the past 2 games they look AWFUL)

if only dirk, stack and quis played today


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

Harris is going to be a good player. I was hoping he would fall to the Raptors, but I knew it wouldn't happen after watching several Wisconsin games last year.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Man, I wonder what will happen to Pavel. What a waste of a draft pick even where he was selected.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> Man, I wonder what will happen to Pavel. What a waste of a draft pick even where he was selected.


(He has visa problems) 

An even more impressing stat is something like only 8 turnovers!


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> 
> 
> (He has visa problems)
> ...


\
devin is top 3 in rookies in bpg with 1 a game. LOL

all the mavs haters getting quiet cause they see what this 3 headed pg and 3 headed center tandem is capable of


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> Man, I wonder what will happen to Pavel. What a waste of a draft pick even where he was selected.


yea he's not gonna play much this year. he's only 19 man. he won't be nba ready for about another 3 years


----------

